# MAC Glaze Lipstick called Well Loved?



## MACGirl13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Has there ever been a MAC Glaze Lipstick called "Well Loved"?  My friend said she found it at CCO and describes it as Nude color w/Pink Shimmer.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not familiar with the name but it may have been an Asian only release.  I found a couple of Asian blogs/sites that mentioned it...

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...30132909437&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/cosmeunique/773602242719/

  	I know they did have Hello Kitty Asian only releases for sale at the MAC/Estee Lauder warehouse sale a few years ago here in Canada.  So they must sell off at least some of the Asian releases at the warehouse sales and CCO's as well.

  	Looks like a nice color from the pictures; good find!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for the the information, it was very helpful and appreciated


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

never heard of it


----------



## E-Marie (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw this at my CCS tonight and this thread is the only thing I could find about the color when I Googled it at the store. It is a really pretty color. I swatched on my hand but did not try on my lips. They must have just received this in stock, because the tester was brand new. I'm going back to pick up this lippie tomorrow!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 29, 2012)

I went to my local CCO/CCS and find it there too.  The tester was new and she said they just got it in a couple weeks ago. I snagged 2 of them. What CCS did you find them E-Marie?


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 29, 2012)

It reminds me of 3N.


----------



## E-Marie (Dec 29, 2012)

It was at The Cosmetics Company Store in Gulfport, MS.


----------



## E-Marie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooo I wanted to try 3N too, so I'll consider this a 2-in-1 purchase!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 29, 2012)

I found mine at Concord Mills, NC.  3N is nice and I have yet to get one when they come out.


----------



## E-Marie (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is the swatch that I took tonight in the store. I love it!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 31, 2012)

E-Marie said:


> Here is the swatch that I took tonight in the store. I love it!


Gorgeous, do you think it is a good dupe for 3N?


----------



## E-Marie (Jan 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I have not seen 3N in person, so I'm not sure.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think we got a nice shade for a fraction of the price.


----------



## E-Marie (Jan 1, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> I think we got a nice shade for a fraction of the price.


  	And...it was an Asia exclusive, so it's extra special!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 1, 2013)

E-Marie said:


> And...it was an Asia exclusive, so it's extra special! :cheer:


YES...I really wish I would have bought a couple of back ups.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just found this at my CCO in Ellenton, Fl.  It has Asian writing on it.  It's a gorgeous lipstick!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just saw this posted on IG for anyone interested. Credit to the IG user.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh man I want this lipstick so bad! It's gorgeous!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a seller on ebay who has a few of them...$21.00 tho...


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 30, 2013)

My CCO has several.  Perfect dupe to 3N


----------



## hazyday (Feb 10, 2013)

I just found this today at my CCO as well! It's beautiful! Might have to go back for another...


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hazy day, where is your CCO located?


----------



## hazyday (Feb 10, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> Hazy day, where is your CCO located?


 
  	Birch Run, MI. I thought it was a really pretty lipstick and of course I came home right away to Google it!


----------



## janineios (Feb 16, 2013)

A friend in NY just got this for me at her CCO.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 16, 2013)

This colour looks gorgeous! I hope they repromote it with an internacional collection!


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there a cco in new York or new jersey?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Feb 17, 2013)

nudibelle said:


> Is there a cco in new York or new jersey?


 www.outletbound.com I once found this link on specktra long time ago. So maybe you can try and find out where the nearest cco is for NY or new Jersey. I hope it still works.


----------



## janineios (Feb 17, 2013)

nudibelle said:


> Is there a cco in new York or new jersey?


  My friend is in the state of NY, and the outlet mall she has a CCO in is called Waterloo Outlets. HTH!


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dbaggdarr (Feb 19, 2013)

janineios said:


> A friend in NY just got this for me at her CCO.


	That's me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	From what I could tell when they opened the drawer behind the counter, my CCO had quite a few Well-Loved lipsticks left. It really is a gorgeous colour that my stinky iphone can't pick up well, so my pictures really don't do it justice, but I'll post them below anyway!

  	I'm thinking of possibly going back to my CCO between March 2-9 while my husband is in Germany(gotta have something to do while he's gone!).



  	Well-Loved is the left swatch. Top to bottom swatches are VG Lady Gaga 2, Please Me and To The Future!.
  	Same goes for the second picture.


----------



## janineios (Feb 19, 2013)

dbaggdarr said:


> That's me! :happydance:    From what I could tell when they opened the drawer behind the counter, my CCO had quite a few Well-Loved lipsticks left. It really is a gorgeous colour that my stinky iphone can't pick up well, so my pictures really don't do it justice, but I'll post them below anyway!  I'm thinking of possibly going back to my CCO between March 2-9 while my husband is in Germany(gotta have something to do while he's gone!)     Well-Loved is the left swatch. Top to bottom swatches are VG Lady Gaga 2, Please Me and To The Future!. Same goes for the second picture.


  Heeeeey! Should have known you were a fellow Specktrette!!!


----------



## janineios (Feb 19, 2013)

dbaggdarr said:


> That's me! :happydance:    From what I could tell when they opened the drawer behind the counter, my CCO had quite a few Well-Loved lipsticks left. It really is a gorgeous colour that my stinky iphone can't pick up well, so my pictures really don't do it justice, but I'll post them below anyway!  I'm thinking of possibly going back to my CCO between March 2-9 while my husband is in Germany(gotta have something to do while he's gone!)     Well-Loved is the left swatch. Top to bottom swatches are VG Lady Gaga 2, Please Me and To The Future!. Same goes for the second picture.


  Heeeeey! Should have known you were a fellow Specktrette!!!


----------



## dbaggdarr (Feb 24, 2013)

janineios said:


> Heeeeey! Should have known you were a fellow Specktrette!!!


	Of course! :] I forgot what my old account was though, so this one is wicked new.


----------



## danirn16 (Apr 13, 2013)

Picked this up at the CCO in Carlsbad today. Beautiful color. Get if if you can. : )


----------



## janineios (Apr 17, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> Picked this up at the CCO in Carlsbad today. Beautiful color. Get if if you can. : )


  What else did you see at that location? I'm planning on going this week


----------



## danirn16 (Apr 17, 2013)

janineios said:


> What else did you see at that location? I'm planning on going this week


  	Can't remember all the names but here goes:

  	Lipsticks: Razzle Dazzler, Gaga 2, Well Loved, Pervette, several of those pro long wear ones

  	Lip Glass/lustre/ect: Surf Baby, Love Nectar Lustre, Confetti Plushglass, tons of other random colors 

  	Eyeshadows: Blue & Black Extra Dimensions (can't remember the names), Big Bounce (lots of colors), Cinderfella, Blue Flame, Knight Divine, Black Tied, Humid

  	Tons of the 6 rectangle eyeshadow holiday kits from holiday 2011, the only 1-2 items from holiday 2012 and I think it was the green kits: Fabulousness Neutral Eye and the green brush kit

  	Beth Ditto polka dot powder

  	Glitter Brush kits

  	No blushes or highlighters beside the Beth Ditto (The Ontario Mills one had Lightscapade, Azalea Blossom, Play it Proper, In the Abstract, Crew, Coygirl, Pink Tea)

  	Hth!


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Jun 28, 2013)

Gotta love the CCO's.  Saw this and thought I'd grab it since it was something I'd never heard of AND it was a glaze.... Yum!  Its really very pretty!  Totally reminds me of N3 too


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

I love this color and need it in my life!!


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 2, 2013)

I just bought this recently at my CCO in Deer Park NY on Long Island and I love this lipstick.


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 3, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> My CCO has several.  Perfect dupe to 3N


  Dang! Good thing I randomly clicked here! I love 3N! Now I gotta go to my CCO soon!


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

Picked up well loved at CCO couple weeks ago (I think it was cabazon)- they had quite a few.


----------



## pazaub (Jul 28, 2013)

Well Loved actually looks really pretty...not as light as I thought I would be...might have to hunt down one for myself only problem is Im not big on Glaze finishes.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I had this pale nude and swapped it, I believe it was Le Asia only release


----------

